# Celeste Selle Italia Flite saddle



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Anyone looking for a Flite saddle in celeste? These are super rare and there's a brand new one up on ebay right now. Auction ends in 5 days. I have no relation to the seller, just thought I'd share this one with you guys.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Selle-Italia-Fl...ries?hash=item35a3d5de30&_trksid=p4999.c0.m14


----------

